# Looking for Writers - Paid Opportunities



## Summercat (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello -

I'm looking for people willing to write 500 to 2500 word reviews on furry art, galleries, technique, suit designs, music, animation, writing, comics - anything made by the fandom for the fandom.

I'm currently offer to pay (low, this is coming out of my paycheck) per word (based on a final edit by myself or someone I authorize) for these, for exclusivity for from payment to publishing in an e-zine or printed magazine *For Furry Fandom Distribution Only*, plus one month after publishing.

If interested, please send an e-mail to bengaley.summercat@gmail.com with a writing sample. I am primarly looking for reviews, but depending on layout may be accepting short stories or serialized novellas.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 5, 2011)

A dollar per word you say?


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 5, 2011)

Fff, I swear to God I'm going to give you a writing sample one day. ;_;


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 6, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> A dollar per word you say?



HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHahahahahhaha I wish. I wish. Sadly, it's going to be much less than that - this is coming out of my own paycheck, as is the cost of everything else - if it gets any sort of funding, that is going to go into giving writers a 'raise', but as this level of money I'm only asking for one month from publishing exclusivity. 



TakeWalker said:


> Fff, I swear to God I'm going to give you a writing sample one day. ;_;



Goddamnit Takewalker, it doesn't even have to be a new one!



theLight said:


> What would you like us to write as a sample? Pick a random piece of furry artwork or music and send you what we would review?



Any writing sample that shows your writing skill level. It doesn't have to be anything new, or even really a review.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 6, 2011)

Summercat said:


> Goddamnit Takewalker, it doesn't even have to be a new one!


 
It's just a matter of finding the right piece, and then remembering do anything... ;_; Although, this thread is helping quite a lot.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 6, 2011)

TakeWalker said:


> It's just a matter of finding the right piece, and then remembering do anything... ;_; Although, this thread is helping quite a lot.


 
Well, send me an e-mail, regardless, and I can send you the info at least. I know you, so we can postpone the writing sample (Not avoid it. But skip it for now.)


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh ho HO HO!


----------



## Drass (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, it's stuff like this that makes me ashamed i don't write more.  This would serve as a great goal to me for my writing ability, but I'm afraid I'm not all that great at the moment.  regardless, I wish you the best of luck finding reviewers.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm debating about this.  I love to write reviews, but I don't have a clue what I would review.


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

Pay per word? Don't you prefer quality over quantity?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 7, 2011)

Lemur said:


> Pay per word? Don't you prefer quality over quantity?


 paying per word is pretty standard for freelance, and there was a word count limit.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I could come together with something. Can you give me something more specific than just the furry fandom? What is your target audience's age?


----------



## Summercat (Feb 7, 2011)

Drass said:


> Man, it's stuff like this that makes me ashamed i don't write more.  This would serve as a great goal to me for my writing ability, but I'm afraid I'm not all that great at the moment.  regardless, I wish you the best of luck finding reviewers.



Send me a sample anyhow! People surprise themselves all the time.



Lemur said:


> Pay per word? Don't you prefer quality over quantity?



As Fay V said, this is standard for this type of work - further, reviews would generally be around multiples of 500, up to 2500.



Fenrari said:


> I think I could come together with something. Can you give me something more specific than just the furry fandom? What is your target audience's age?



15-60. SO VERY HELPFUL! But really, this is supposed to be reviews, interviews, and articles: by furries on stuff made by furries for furries.


----------



## Drass (Feb 7, 2011)

Summercat said:


> Send me a sample anyhow! People surprise themselves all the time.


 
Well, i can't see how it could hurt anything.  *begins rooting around writing folder for a suitable sample*


----------



## Summercat (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys, a quick reply...

I am floored, FLOORED by the level of response I got on this. I do admit being nervous - Especially at the rate I was offering. now I'm less nervous about people wanting to help, and more worried about making certain I follow through with everyone!

I've gotten a website and forum set up (at http://www.summer.forbiz.info/Anthroview/ ), and a name of the project. Anthroview: Anthropomorphic Review Monthly.

Just keeping y'all updated n.n!


----------



## vombatiformes (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd be interested, although I don't have much in the way of examples. I'm an English major if it helps my case, any, haha. And I'd just mostly like the experience (and the push to actually write things) and getting paid anything for that would be great, haha.

I have a small sample of some fiction I've written. Should I send that over?


----------



## Summercat (Feb 10, 2011)

Sure, why not n.n


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 15, 2011)

Posting to say this is relevant to my interests and that you'll have a sample from me by tomorrow.

EDIT: Sent sample. Check e-mail. Fall in love with the decadent words laid like a feast before you <3


----------

